# MPAC and PT Testing



## commo_dude (21 Feb 2009)

Is there any kind of PT testing during the MPAC course?


----------



## Nivek759 (22 Feb 2009)

I was just accepted for the MPAC as well. In the orders it doesn't say anything about having to bring PT gear, so i would assume there is no PT testing. With that said It is always good to expect the unexpected and bring PT gear just as a precaution.


----------



## MrPickles18 (3 Mar 2009)

I did an MPAC 2 years ago and there was no PT.


----------



## davidsonr_91 (14 Mar 2009)

Was it MPAC for reg force or reserves?  What is involved in the MPAC?


----------



## Dissident (16 Mar 2009)

MPAC is the same for Reserve and regular force.

And I gave you a link in the other thread which detailed what is on the MPAC. You wont get anything more specific because they don't want you to prepare ahead of time and act unnaturally.


----------



## MrPickles18 (16 Mar 2009)

My MPAC was for reg force, I didn't think there was one for reservists...  Not until the become badged anyway.

Like Dissident said, you won't get much info to prep for the MPAC.  It's a test designed to find out who you are.  The limited info you can know about ahead of time is already in these forums numerous times.


----------

